# Τσικνοπέμπτη



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Λοιπόν, δεν θα βγουμε απόψε αν δεν συμφωνήσουμε ποια είναι η καλύτερη μετάφραση για την Τσικνοπέμπτη. Ξεδιπλώνω μπροστά σας το χάος:

Λεξικό Κοραής: *Ash Thursday*
Φυτράκη: *Pancake Day, Shrove Thursday*
Ρίζου: *the Thursday of the second week of carnival*
Wikipedia (η προτίμησή μου): *Jeudi Gras* (αλλά να το μελετήσω πρώτα)

Από διάφορα βιβλία (ο χαμός):
*Scorched Thursday
Smokey Thursday* (ναι, daeman, μπορείς να βάλεις τραγούδι με τον Smokey Robinson)
*fat Thursday*!
*Aromatic Thursday*!!
*Meat Week Thursday
penultimate Thursday*
Γαλλικά: το παραπάνω *Jeudi Gras*, αλλά και *Jeudi du roussi*

Δεκτές μόνο οι εμπεριστατωμένες απαντήσεις από ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν από ημερολόγια και γιορτές.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2010)

Ψηφίζω το Jeudi Gras, αλλά δεν θα βγω απόψε!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2010)

τσίκνα


nickel said:


> Θα σε στεναχωρήσω. Θα μείνω στην πρώτη επιλογή. Άντε να προσθέσουμε το «smell of barbecue».
> 
> Οπότε, στη συνέχεια, ας βρούμε και μια μετάφραση για την Τσικνοπέμπτη, για να πούμε και το «τσικνίζω»:
> 
> Shrove Thursday προτείνουν κάποιοι, Pancake Day κάποιοι άλλοι (λες και φτιάχνουμε κρέπες εμείς την Τσικνοπέμπτη), Fat Thursday τη λένε οι Πολωνοί (κοντά πέσανε), Jeudi Gras θα ήταν μια ιδέα κατά το Mardi Gras. Και βέβαια η μεταγραφή Tsiknopempti και η ερμηνευτική μετάφραση Barbecue Thursday. Οπότε: «Πού θα τσικνίσετε την Πέμπτη;», "Where will you be having your barbecues on Thursday?". :)



Έντιτ: τώρα που συνεισέφερα, εγώ θα βγω, με περιμένουν, εξάλλου, το βράδυ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

Tsiknopempti in the Upper Town στο άρθρο της αγγλικής βίκι για το Πατρινό Καρναβάλι.


----------



## crystal (Feb 4, 2010)

Μα γιατί δεν σας αρέσει το fat; Είναι και περιγραφικό... 
(crystal dismissed ;))


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

In Italy, _Giovedì Grasso_ (_Fat Thursday_) is also celebrated, but it is not very different from _Martedì Grasso_ (_Shrove Tuesday_). It is also similar to the Greek custom of _Tsiknopempti_ (loosely translatable as "*Barbecue Thursday*"), which involves the massive consumption of charred meat in the evening of Thursday, ten days before the beginning of the Great Lent. In Spain this celebration is called _jueves lardero_, and in Catalan-speaking areas, _dijous gras_.

Αυτό, από το Fat Thursday της Wikipedia.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2010)

1. Barbecue Thursday 

2. Tsikna Thursday  

3. Kopsidi Thursday 
(μη βαράτε)

Σοβαρά τώρα, το Ash Thursday το βρίσκω πολύ άκυρο, δεν θεωρώ σκόπιμη τη σύνδεση με το Ash Wednesday, μάλλον σύγχιση θα δημιουργήσει παρά θα βοηθήσει.

Tsiknopempti με μια διευκρίνιση από δίπλα και ας πάνε να ψάχνονται (γιατί εμείς δηλαδή μάθαμε το Μαρντί Γκρα; να μάθουν κι οι ξένοι την Τσικνοπέμπτη).

Για τα Γαλλικά το Jeudi Gras μια χαρά το βρίσκω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2010)

100% όχι Ash και Shrove, γιατί αυτά είναι αντίστοιχα της τελευταίας Κυριακής και της Καθαρής Δευτέρας. 
Tsiknopempti κι όποιος αντέξει. 

Απορία: μου έλεγαν κάτι φιλοι εκπαιδευτικοί ότι σήμερα στο σχολείο θα κάνουν τις μισές ώρες. Τι έγινε, καθιερώνεται σιγά σιγά αργία η Τσικνοπέμπτη;


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 4, 2010)

Το Jeudi Gras, πάντως, είναι μια βδομάδα _μετά _την Τσικνοπέμπτη. 

@sbe: Πολλά σχολεία, από χρόνια, συνηθίζουν να γράφουν «περίπατο» την Τσικνοπέμπτη, ώστε να «τιμάται» το έθιμο και εντός...


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> Tsiknopempti κι όποιος αντέξει.


Ποιος θα ξεκινήσει ένα νήμα για τις πολιτισμικές ιδιαιτερότητες στη μετάφραση και τη λεξικογραφία; Δεν έχω αντίρρηση να κάνω το δεύτερο σκέλος αν βρούμε εθελοντή για το πρώτο.


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 4, 2010)

Grease Thursday


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Grease Thursday



Άψογος!

_Τι του λείπει του λιγδιάρη;
Τσικνοπέμπτη να στανιάρει._


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Grease Thursday


Κατά το greased lightning :)

'H μήπως παραπεmποντας στα στερεότυπα τυπου greasy Greek


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> Κατά το greased lightning :)
> 
> 'H μήπως παραπεmποντας στα στερεότυπα τυπου greasy Greek


Αμέ (δις)


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

Meat-gorging Thursday, επειδή μπουκωνόμαστε με κρέας.
Gross Thursday, επειδή το Fat μου φαίνεται κάπως... αδύναμο. και το θέαμα ανθρώπων να καταβροχθίζουν με βουλιμία ό,τι σάρκα βρουν μπροστά τους είναι λίγο gross.
Στα γερμανικά είναι απλό: Donnerstag: η μέρα του ντονέρ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

daeman said:


> Στα γερμανικά είναι απλό: Donnerstag: η μέρα του ντονέρ.


Γελάω, γιατί την ίδια σκέψη έκανα κι εγώ όταν κοίταζα τους αλλόγλωσσους συνδέσμους στο _Jeudi gras_. Μόνο εκεί που μας έστειλες στη Βικιπαίδεια ο συντάκτης νομίζει ότι η λέξη είναι αμερικάνικη: όλο «ντόνερ» γράφει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γελάω, γιατί την ίδια σκέψη έκανα κι εγώ όταν κοίταζα τους αλλόγλωσσους συνδέσμους στο _Jeudi gras_. Μόνο εκεί που μας έστειλες στη Βικιπαίδεια ο συντάκτης νομίζει ότι η λέξη είναι αμερικάνικη: όλο «ντόνερ» γράφει.


 
Υποψιάζομαι απόπειρα ευπρεπισμού με το ανέβασμα του τόνου, που αποδυναμώνει το ηχηρό ντονέρ. 
Ελπίζω να μην επηρεαστεί αναλόγως και η γεύση του.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 5, 2010)

Η ρεβιθάδα πάντως ήταν νοστιμότατη.


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2010)

Τσικνοπέμπτη είναι η λαϊκή ονομασία για την Πέμπτη της Εβδομάδας του Ασώτου. Η οποία (Εβδομάδα του Ασώτου) στο εορτολόγιο της Καθολικής Εκκλησίας λέγεται Septuagesima.

Επομένως: Thursday of the Septuagesima.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Καλημέρα, Earion, καλωσήρθες. Το πρόβλημα των περισσοτέρων με τις διάφορες ονομασίες είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τις αντιστοιχίες σε εκκλησιαστικές εβδομάδες, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε το μπέρδεμα με Ash και Shrove και Jeudi Gras, που προσπαθούν να συνδυάσουν άσχετα μεταξύ τους έθιμα. Ακόμα πιο δύσκολο θα ήταν να συνδυάσει κανείς την Τσικνοπέμπτη με την ονομασία για την εβδομάδα του Ασώτου στα λατινικά. Δηλαδή, Septuagesima Thursday είναι άψογο για την Πέμπτη του Ασώτου, αλλά για τον προηγούμενο λόγο όπως και για λόγους επιπέδου δεν κάνει για Τσικνοπέμπτη. Βεβαίως, εκτός από το Tsiknopempti, που απαραιτήτως θα συνοδεύεται από εξήγηση, τα υπόλοιπα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο. Ποια θα είναι τα υπόλοιπα; Μάλλον θα αναγκαστώ να εξοικειωθώ με τις γιορτές (ξανά — είναι κάτι που αποβάλλω αμέσως μόλις το μαθαίνω).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Grease Thursday


 +1

(βάρδα μόνο μη το μπερδέψουνε με κάνα Thursday Night Fever  )


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2010)

Ο Nickel έχει δίκιο όταν με ψέγει ότι εξηγώ τα άγνωστα (Tsiknopempti) δια των αγνώστων (Septuagesima Thursday), γι’ αυτό και οφείλω να επανορθώσω.
Από τις ονομασίες που προτάθηκαν ως ανάλογες της Τσικνοπέμπτης οι Mardi Gras και Shrove Tuesday (και πολύ περισσότερο η Ash Wednesday) δεν έχουν τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα και δεν πέφτουν στη ίδια εβδομάδα που πέφτει η δική μας Τσικνοπέμπτη.
Για τους λαούς που ακολουθούν τη ρωμαιοκαθολική παράδοση η πρώτη ημέρα της μεγάλης νηστείας προ του Πάσχα δεν είναι η Δευτέρα, όπως στους ορθοδόξους, οι οποίοι μάλιστα την ονομάζουν «Καθαρή», αλλά η επόμενη Τετάρτη, δύο ημέρες μετά (δηλαδή η Τετάρτη που ονομάζεται Ash Wednesday). Επομένως η προηγούμενη ημέρα, Τρίτη, είναι η τελευταία ημέρα του Καρναβαλιού, η τελευταία ημέρα «ελευθερίας», η τελευταία ευκαιρία για ξεφάντωμα και κατανάλωση κρέατος πριν από την αυστηρότητα της Σαρακοστής. Σημειωτέον ότι οι ρωμαιοκαθολικοί περνούν αμέσως από την περίοδο των Απόκρεω, με την ελευθεριότητα και τον οργιαστικό χαρακτήρα, στην αυστηρή νηστεία της Τεσσαρακοστής. Και οι μεν Γάλλοι τονίζουν την απόλαυση της κατανάλωσης κρεατικών που προσφέρεται για τελευταία φορά, εξ ου και Gras, οι δε Εγγλέζοι την υποχρέωση για περισυλλογή, μετάνοια και πνευματική προετοιμασία ενόψει της δύσκολης περιόδου, εξ ου και Shrove. Μάλιστα η Τετάρτη που ακολουθεί, πρώτη ημέρα της νηστείας, εφαρμόζει κατά γράμμα τη βιβλική επιταγή να μετανοεί ο πιστός «εν σάκκω και σποδώ» («Τετάρτη των Τεφρών» μετέφρασε ο Νίκολας Κάλας το ομότιτλο ποίημα του Τ.Σ. Έλιοτ). Αυτές όμως οι ημέρες, επαναλαμβάνω, πέφτουν στην εβδομάδα που για τους ορθοδόξους έχει αρχίσει ήδη η νηστεία. Άρα, όσο κι αν έχουν τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα (τελευταία ευκαιρία για τέρψη και διασκέδαση) είναι σφάλμα να αντιστοιχίζονται με την Τσικνοπέμπτη.
Πλησιέστερα στη χρονική θέση της Τσικνοπέμπτης είναι η Fat Thursday, η οποία όμως πέφτει μία εβδομάδα μετά. Εδώ χρειάζεται επιπλέον εξήγηση:
Στη ρωμαιοκαθολική εκκλησία υπάρχουν δύο εβδομάδες (τρεις Κυριακές) ευωχίας που προηγούνται της νηστείας, ενώ στην ορθόδοξη υπάρχουν συνολικά τρεις εβδομάδες (τέσσερις Κυριακές). Στην ορθόδοξη παράδοση όμως μεταξύ ασύδοτης κρεοφαγίας και αυστηρής αποχής παρεμβάλλεται μια εβδομάδα προσαρμογής, η Τυρινή ή εβδομάδα της Τυροφάγου, στη διάρκεια της οποίας οι πιστοί καταναλώνουν όχι κρέας αλλά τα παράγωγά του. Έτσι για τους ορθοδόξους η κρεοφαγία τελειώνει μία εβδομάδα νωρίτερα, την εβδομάδα του Ασώτου, που κλείνει με την Κυριακή των Απόκρεω. Και επειδή την πραγματική τελευταία ημέρα, την Παρασκευή, απαγορεύεται έτσι κι αλλιώς η κρεοφαγία (η Παρασκευή είναι νηστεία όλες τις εβδομάδες του χρόνου), απομένει η Πέμπτη ως τελευταία ημέρα επιτρεπόμενης ελευθερίας. Η Fat Thursday πέφτει όμως την εβδομάδα που για τους ορθοδόξους είναι η Τυρινή.
Αν πούμε σε ένα Γάλλο Jeudi Gras ή σε έναν Άγγλο Shrove Thursday θα νομίσουν ότι μιλούμε για την πρώτη εβδομάδα των Νηστειών, ανεπίτρεπτο από κάθε άποψη.
Ακριβέστερη είναι η πρόταση που παραθέτεις τελευταία: _the Thursday of the second week of carnival_. Όντως είναι η δεύτερη εβδομάδα των Απόκρεω, αυτή που αρχίζει με την Κυριακή του Ασώτου.

Με λίγα λόγια, αγαπητέ Nickel, την υποσημείωση δεν την γλιτώνεις. Πες «περιγραφικά» Meat Thursday (όχι Grease Thursday, πολύ λιγδιάρικο μου ακούγεται) και διευκρίνισε σε παρένθεση ότι πρόκειται για την Πέμπτη της Septuagesima.
Υ.Γ. Η δε Τυρινή θα ειπωθεί, φυσικά, Cheese-eating Week.
Υ.Γ. 2. Σε έπιασα να γελάς; Συγκρατήσου τέκνον μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Earion said:


> («Τετάρτη των Τεφρών» μετέφρασε ο Νίκολας Κάλας το ομότιτλο ποίημα του Τ.Σ. Έλιοτ).



Και ο Κλείτος Κύρου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Earion, respect! Ποτέ ως τώρα δεν μου τα είχαν εξηγήσει τόσο καλά (ή, αν το είχαν κάνει, δεν άκουγα).

Το _Grease Thursday_ κατατέθηκε (ελπίζω) με χιουμοριστική και λογοπαικτική διάθεση, και έτσι το είδα κι εγώ. Αλλά είχα ήδη ψιλοερωτευτεί ένα _Barbecue Thursday_ με λιγότερο χιουμοριστική διάθεση, ακριβώς επειδή δεν είναι δεσμευμένο. Εντέλει, είτε το δυσπρόφερτο _Tsiknopempti_ είτε κάτι σαν το _Meat Thursday_ που λες (το _Barbecue Thursday_ δεν ακούγεται αρκούντως «ελληνικό») με κάποια απλή επεξήγηση (να αντιγράψω: the Thursday of the second week of carnival / Thursday of the Septuagesima). Να 'σαι καλά για τη βοήθεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

Τον λανθασμένο σύμφωνα με όσα γράφει ο Earion στο #22 όρο _Shrove Thursday_ διάλεξε σήμερα το Βήμα στην αγγλόφωνη έκδοσή του: Greeks celebrate Shrove Thursday with free meat and wine.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 20, 2014)

Σωστός ο _βασανίζομαι_:


----------



## efi (Feb 21, 2014)

Κάθε Τσικνοπέμπτη που περνάω από τα σταυροδρόμια και μυρίζω τα κοψίδια από τα *μαγκάλια* (εδώ στα βόρεια ''μαγκάλι'' λέμε το μπάρμπεκιου, στο οποίο ψήνουμε ''σουβλάκια'' και όχι ''καλαμάκια''), θέλω να ονομάσω αυτήν την ημέρα *Tailgating Thursday* γιατί όλοι βγάζουν από ένα *μαγκάλι* και τσικνίζουν τον τόπο. Παντού, όμως! Θρησκευόμενοι και μη. 
Στη δογματική αναντιστοιχία να προσθέσω ότι τα πράγματα θα ήταν ευκολότερα αν δεν υπήρχε η νηστεία του Ψυχοσάββατου, που ακολουθεί την Τσικνοπέμπτη αλλά προηγείται της Κυριακής της Αποκριάς... Πού να βρεις λέξη να το πεις όλο αυτό στα αγγλικά! (στα γερμανικά, υποψιάζομαι ότι θα είναι ευκολότερο


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## efi (Feb 21, 2014)

Ακριβώς έτσι, αλλά με κάρβουνα (απ' το χωριό μου είσαι;


----------



## cougr (Feb 21, 2014)

Εμείς (δηλ. η παρέα μου) χαριτολογώντας μεταξύ μας την Τσικνοπέμπτη τη λέμε _Cholesterol Thursday_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Smokey Thursday* (ναι, daeman, μπορείς να βάλεις τραγούδι με τον Smokey Robinson)


Και κάποια με το περιβόητο μακιγιάζ *smokey eye* πώς θα την πούμε; Τσικνομάτα; :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2014)

...
Μουτζουρομάτα.  

_διαλ._ μουζομάτα (η λ. και σήμ. κρητ.)

*μουντζώνω·* _μοντζώνω· *μουζώνω*· μουτζώνω. _I. Ενεργ. α) αλείφω το πρόσωπο κάπ. με καπνιά ή ακαθαρσίες για τιμωρία και διαπόμπευση· εξευτελίζω: _μούτζωσέ τον … και πόμπεψέ τον_ (Νομοκριτ. 73)· _βλασφημούσι … αναθεματίζουσι και μουζώνουσι _(Νομοκ. 38711)· β) προσβάλλω, ντροπιάζω κάπ., προκαλώ όνειδος σε κάπ. με τις πράξεις μου: _γελού οι χριστιανοί και αυτείνη τού μοντζώνει_ (ενν. του άντρα της) (Σπαν. (Ζώρ.) V 643)· (εδώ πιθ. με υβριστ. χειρονομία): _Μήνα εμούτζωσες ιερέα ή έβρισες αυτόν;_ (Μαλαξός, Νομοκ. 412)· γ) (υβριστ.): _μουντζωμένη σου εορτή_ (Σπανός B 170). II. (Μέσ.) αλείφω το πρόσωπό μου με καπνιά, στάχτη, μουτζουρώνομαι: (Μαχ. 4008). [<ουσ.μούντζα + κατάλ. ‑ώνω. Ο τ. μουζ‑ στο Βλάχ. και σήμ. κρητ.· τ. μουζώννω κυπρ. Ο τ. μουτζ‑ (Du Cange, μουτζούν) και η λ. (Somav.) και σήμ.]

Γιάντα 'καμές τα, μάθια μου, τα μάθια μουζωμένα;
οψάργας σε μουζώσανε γή το 'καμες για μένα;

Τσικνοπέμπτη > Μουζοπέφτη


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2017)

...
–Να σας σερβίρω τώρα το λουκάνικο αρκουδοαίματος και τους λαιμούς καμηλοπάρδαλης;
–Όχι! Να μου ετοιμάσεις μόνο μια κούπα χορτόσουπα.



daeman said:


>


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2018)

...
Ένεκα της ημέρας:






Από το βιβλίο του "Στις όχθες του ποταμού Πιέδρα κάθισα και τσίκνισα"


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2020)

...
Επετειακό





«Οχτώ και τέσσερεις κι εφτά και δώδεκα, α δε σφάνω,
κάνουσιν όλοι δεκατρείς και πούρι δεν ξεχάνω
Αφέντης μου μου μήνυσε για τόσους να 'ρδινιάσω
το δείπνο, κι είμαι μοναχός, και στέκω να κτικιάσω
κι απού τη σκάσι μου ήρπαξα κομμάτι χοιρομέρι
κι ένα ψωμί αλάκερο ήπιασα στ' άλλο χέρι
κι ύστερα δυο λουκάνικα κι ένα κομμάτι απάκι
κι ένα περιστερόπουλο, αμ' ήτονε μικράκι
ήσυρα και δυο ποτηριές, μα απού την τόση σκάσι
την είχα, εις τσι φτέρνες μου εγροίκησα να πάσι
κι επόμεινε εύκαιρη η κοιλιά κι ενέμιζε, κι αρχίζει
αγάλια αγάλια, σα γροικώ, να θα μου ξανεμίζη

(Εις τούτο κλάνει αδυνατά και γυρίζει και λέγει του κώλου του)

Σώπασε, μη μιλής εσύ, όνταν εγώ δηγούμαι
αδιάντροπε, γή φράσσω τη την τρύπα σου, φοβούμαι
άφησ' με το λογαριασμό τ' αφέντη μου να κάμω
το πράμα οπού πουσούνισα γι' αυτό το δόλιο γάμο
Έξι τσικίνια μου 'δωκε, και πήρα δυο γουρούνια
τρεις γάλους, δυο βυζασταρές και πέντε σαλτιτσούνια
έξι περιστερόπουλα και δώδεκα πουλάδες
τσίχλες σαραντατέσσερεις, κοσπέντε συκοφάδες
καπόνους τέσσερεις καλούς κι ένα μερί βιδέλο
απάκια και λουκάνικα έχομεν όσα θέλω
δεκάξι ορτύκια, πέρδικες οχτώ και δυο παγώνια
παπίτσες έξι, χήνες τρεις και δεκοχτώ τρυγόνια
για πόσα μου βατζάρασι, τρία τσικίνια μόνο
ότι και φτάνου στο κρασί, κι απόκει αποπλερώνω»

«Φορτουνάτος», Μάρκος Αντώνιος Φώσκολος
+
Table d'hôte, O Αστερίξ στους Βέλγους < Χωριάτικος γάμος (Peasant wedding) του Μπρέγκελ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 20, 2020)

Κλείσαμε στο Smokey Thursday, αφού το λένε και οι Patrefs carnivals :woot:  .

Πατρινό καρναβάλι: χαμένο στη μετάφραση

Και εδώ το ίδιο με πιο πολλά σκρίνσοτ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 21, 2020)

Εντάξει, δεν είναι αγγλικά, αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι, θα το βάλω. Από τον τοίχο Ισπανίδας φίλης: Chiknojueves (και Tsiknojueves σε σχόλιο).


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πατρινό καρναβάλι: χαμένο στη μετάφραση
> 
> Και εδώ το ίδιο με πιο πολλά σκρίνσοτ.



Το the street of German (οδός Γερμανού, εννοεί τον Παλαιών Πατρών) μου λέει μηχανική μετάφραση. Κλαψ λυγμ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εντάξει, δεν είναι αγγλικά, αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι, θα το βάλω. Από τον τοίχο Ισπανίδας φίλης: Chiknojueves (και Tsiknojueves σε σχόλιο).



Και Chikno Thursday στραβοελληνοαγγλιστί :

*Chikno Thursday και Clean Monday σε βιβλία αγγλικών της Γ΄ Γυμνασίου*

Chikno Thursday. Ετσι επέλεξαν οι συγγραφείς βιβλίου των Αγγλικών της Γ΄ Γυμνασίου να αποδώσουν στα αγγλικά την Τσικνοπέμπτη. Μάλιστα, φαίνεται πως ήταν αμήχανοι σε σχέση με την απόδοση όρων των Αποκριών, αφού και την Καθαρά Δευτέρα την αποδίδουν ως Clean Monday, που επίσης εννοιολογικά δεν είναι τόσο εύστοχο, αν και χρησιμοποιείται.
[...]
Για τη λέξη Chikno Thursday η ορθή απάντηση στην άσκηση του βιβλίου είναι το «Eating roast meat Day», δηλαδή η μέρα κατά την οποία συνηθίζεται να τρώμε ψητό κρέας. Αναζητώντας την ετυμολογία της λέξης, μία απάντηση βρίσκεται στην wikipedia, όπου γράφεται ότι «η ελληνική λέξη Τσικνοπέμπτη (Tsiknopempti) προκύπτει από τις λέξεις τσίκνα (tsíkna, lit. “the smell of roasting meat”) και Πέμπτη (Pémpti, “Thursday”)». Ισως να ήταν προτιμότερο για την άσκηση να επιλεγεί το Tsiknopempti, καθώς το Chikno Thursday μπερδεύει αγγλικά και ελληνικά.

Οσο για την Καθαρά Δευτέρα, η απόδοσή της στην άσκηση του βιβλίου είναι Clean Monday. Η απόδοση αυτή συναντάται συχνά, όσο κι αν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η λέξη «καθαρά» έχει μεταφορικό νόημα. Και γι’ αυτό μάλλον ξενίζει τους καλούς γνώστες της αγγλικής γλώσσας.

Οπως ανέφεραν στην «Κ» στελέχη του Ινστιτούτου Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής (ΙΕΠ) καλύτερα το νόημα της Καθαράς Δευτέρας στο εορτολόγιο αποδίδουν οι όροι Pure Monday, Ash Monday, Monday of Lent και Green Monday. 


Το άλλο σχετικό νήμα: *Καθαρά Δευτέρα, Καθαρή Δευτέρα = Clean Monday*


----------

